# Powder Conversion Recipes



## hill450 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys I thought it would be nice to have a thread with up-to-date recipes for different hormones. I am interested in a 100mg/ml Test Prop recipe and a 100mg/ml Tren A. 

I mostly would like to know the percents of BA and BB and hell the hormone weight if you know it for sure.

Also, it would be great if you know of a recipe or have brewed a recipe that works great then post it up! Maybe if we get enough good recipes here then it can get stickied and be useful! 

I just made this recipe.
Test Cyp
2% BA
20%BB


----------



## Pork Chop (May 9, 2012)

good

I would like a good proven recipe for

Inj-Dbol 25mg/ml

Not for myself ofcourse, but for a freind of a freind , you know, LMAO


----------



## hill450 (May 9, 2012)

^^^ That sounds interesting for sure! I would be interested to know its effectiveness as well. I've read that many didn't like winny's effectiveness once in injectable. But I have seen dbol with tne before so I'm sure its possible. Will probably involve guaiacol.

Pork chop if you want to share any recipes that would be nice as well. Want this to be a recipe source!

Common lets get some recipes in here!!!!
 [h=1]
[/h]


----------



## brundel (May 9, 2012)

There is a million page homebrew sticky.


----------



## hill450 (May 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> There is a million page homebrew sticky.



I know I've been through it, just thought we needed something a little easier to access than scrolling through 70 pages of chatting.  I know others agree with me here.  I don't expect you to post all the recipes you know, brundel, I'm sure that is a whole lot lol


----------



## brundel (May 9, 2012)

Most stuff can be brewed with oil, BA, BB.
2/20% is a good rule of thumb.
Some compounds can be made without BB such as EQ or enanth but id include it anyways because it thins out the injections.

Making orals into suspensions or injectible oils doesnt make much sense.
They are made to be eaten. Injecting them does NOT prevent liver strain associated with methylated AAS.
THey work fine when eaten.
Suspensions are bacteria breeding grounds. If your gonna get an infection from your own gear.....this is my bet on how your gonna get it.

Making your gear 400mg.....doesnt help anything.
The shit is gonna hurt. Id rather shoot 2ml of 200mg test than 1ml of 400mg test all day long.


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

Great input as always brundel,  thank you!

I agree, I have no intention of making high strength gear.


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2012)

We could make this a thread with JUST recipes.
Not 5000 theories and comments.


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

^^^^Thats what I was going for lol Always people asking for good recipes. I thought it would be nice to have them in one place but others don't seem too interested.....


----------



## SCBeast (May 13, 2012)

I have them all or atleast a hell of alotof them...At work but ill post them later in the wee hours when i get home...


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Hey guys I thought it would be nice to have a thread with up-to-date recipes for different hormones. I am interested in a 100mg/ml Test Prop recipe and a 100mg/ml Tren A.
> 
> I mostly would like to know the percents of BA and BB and hell the hormone weight if you know it for sure.
> 
> ...


hormone weight will not tell you density(if that's what you are asking)..but you can google 'specific gravity of (x)'  and come up with density(this will tell you how many ml so many mg will take up in solution....
you can also google 'molecular weight of (x)' if for some reason that's what you are looking for....


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

SCBeast said:


> I have them all or atleast a hell of alotof them...At work but ill post them later in the wee hours when i get home...


That would be pretty cool man. I think this would be a useful source if we could get some proven recipes in here.



overburdened said:


> hormone weight will not tell you density(if that's what you are asking)..but you can google 'specific gravity of (x)'  and come up with density(this will tell you how many ml so many mg will take up in solution....
> you can also google 'molecular weight of (x)' if for some reason that's what you are looking for....



Ok, thanks man. I'll check that out. Never thought of just googleing their weight. I'm sure it won't make that much of a difference.


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2012)

Anyone see a problem with
150mg test enth
100mg test prop

With 2%ba and 20%bb holding solution?
Ya I get most don't like both but I wanna try the combo


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Not meaning combine them I assume? I was wondering about a prop recipe. Test E doesn't even need BB I believe man. C definitely does tho

EDIT: I'm retarded didn't look at the dosages. You are combining. I don't see the point at all though?


----------



## SCBeast (May 13, 2012)

Just check  this post by Heavy Iron...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...79-powder-conversion-recipes.html:winkfinger:


----------



## SCBeast (May 13, 2012)

Page 3 of this for forum


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> Anyone see a problem with
> 150mg test enth
> 100mg test prop
> 
> ...



lol, I was gonna try that very combo soon... it should hold fine


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Whats the point of mixing those two? Of course I've never understood sustanon either and I think most don't run it right.


----------



## SCBeast (May 14, 2012)

Heres some for orals and injection...


POWDER TO LIQUID ORAL CONVERSIONS:


Anadrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxymetholone 
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Oxymetholone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Anavar
Powder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Armidex
Powder: per 1 gram of Anastrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Anastrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.6 ml of Glycerol
11.3 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Clomid
Powder: per 1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Clomiphene Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 600
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Dianabol
Powder: per 1 gram of Methandrostenolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Methandrostenolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Femara
Powder: per 1 gram of Letrozole
Produces: Highest concentration made - 5 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Letrozole powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.9 ml of PEG 300
179.1 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
19.6 ml of Glycerol
29.4 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Nolvadex
Powder: per 1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Tamoxifen Citrate
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 600
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Proviron
Powder: per 1 gram of Mesterolone 
Produces: Highest concentration made - 50 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Mesterolone
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
8.4 ml of PEG 300
10.5 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Winstrol
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozolol
Produces: Highest concentration made - 25 mg/ml

Requirements:
1 gram of Stanozolol
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
7.8 ml of PEG 300
31.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol


For all of the above conversions requiring PEG and 190 Proof Alcohol, use the following procedure:
place a sufficient amount of water in a pan and place on the stove
remove from heat when the water reaches boiling temperature
place the powder and the PEG in the beaker
immerse the beaker in the pan of water so that the water is level with the top of the contents of the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear (reheat the water if necessary)
remove the beaker from the water
allow the PEG to cool down
slowly add the 190 Proof Alcohol to the mixture
gently stir until fully mixed

For all of the above conversions where PEG is not required, use the following procedure:
mix powder and 190 Proof Alcohol in the beaker
gently swirl or stir the contents of the beaker until the solution is clear
the majority of powders which do not require PEG will dissolve readily but for those that are troublesome, refer to the heating procedure as outlined above

In the event that 190 Proof Grain Alcohol (EverClear) is unavailable, then substitute Bacardi 151.


Test Enanthate 5 gram conversion

Needed
5 grams test E
Benzyl Alcohol 1ml 5% BA
15.25 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml


Test Enanthate 10 gram conversion

Needed
10 grams test E
Benzyl Alcahol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml


Test Cypionate 5 gram conversion

Needed
5 grams test c
Benzyl Alcahol 1ml 5% BA
15.25 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml


Test Cypionate 10 gram conversion

Needed
10 grams test c
Benzyl Alcahol 2ml 5% BA
30.5 ml sesame oil
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml


EQ for 5 grams of powder
(eq is actually liquid at room temp.)

5 grams EQ
20.50 ml oil
.75 ba 3% BA
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 25ml @ 200mg/ml 

1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams
Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use.

EQ is virtually idiot proof, so I would recommend making all of your product in one sitting if you have more than 5 or 10 grams of EQ, instead of trying to weigh out 5 or 10 grams of it.


EQ for 10 grams of powder 
(eq is actually liquid at room temp.)

10 grams EQ
41 ml oil
1.5 ba 3% BA
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50ml @ 200mg/ml 

1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams
Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use.

EQ is virtually idiot proof, so I would recommend making all of your product in one sitting if you have more than 5 or 10 grams of EQ, instead of trying to weigh out 5 or 10 grams of it.


Test Prop for 5 grams

5 grams powder
36.25 ml sesame oil
2.5ml Benzyl AlcoholA 5%
7.5ml Benzyl Benzoate 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml


Test Prop for 10 grams

10 grams powder
72.5 ml sesame oil
5ml Benzyl AlcoholA 5%
15ml Benzyl Benzoate 15%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml


Deca for 5 grams

5 grams powder
18.75ml sesame oil
1.25ml BA 5%
1.25ml BB 5%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml


Deca for 10 grams

10 grams powder
37.5 ml sesame oil
2.5ml BA 5%
2.5ml BB 5%
Syringes
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA & BB to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml


Tren (Powder not pellets) for 5 grams

5 grams tren powder
43.75 ml sesame oil
2.5 ml BA 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml


Tren (powder not pellets) for 10 grams

10 grams tren powder
84.5 ml sesame oil
5 ml BA 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 guage needles
Vial
Sterile Vial
Whatman sterile filter

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder.
2. Place powder in vial.
3. Add BA to the vial.
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan.
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial.
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove.
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter.
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure.
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution.

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml

TNE (Test No Ester) or Test suspention: 


20 ml TNE @ 50 mg/ml 

1 gram Test Base powder 
2 ml benzyl benzoate ( 10%) 
0.2 ml benzyl alcohol (1%) 
0.6 ml polysorbate80 (3%) 
14.8 ml destilled water 


Heat the powder -PEG-ba-ps80 until it melts and forms a clear substance ..then filter it as warm as possible I do it on 45 degrees C into a clean vial with distilled water where it wil titrate (return from its fluid form into the solid form). 

Some prefer to add the benzyl alcohol to the water. 

There is a chance that the hot test-peg- ps80 clumps in the filter thats why some people filter through a 45 micron filter instead of 22 micron filter. You're solution 'has a much bigger chance to be dangerous, that why you should keep your homebrew as cold as possible and manufactur - keep and use it as sterile as possible

Test 450 painless 160ml

50g test enan 
25g test cyp 

3.20 BA 
32.00 BB 

27.6mL of Grapeseed Oil 
40mL of Ethyl Oleate 
3.2mL of Guaiacol 



Contains: 
300mg test enan per mL 
150mg test cyp per mL


Reason this one works is cause you got two different esters to help suspend the high mg hormone as well as EO and grape seed oil/ guaiacol , besides the the oil and EO the bb with the ba helps to keep the hormone from recrystalizing out of the depot after inject. (Low BA so it doesn't burn later!)


just some ive save over time and maybe can be of some help!Remember GOOGLE is your friend!


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

Sweet man. I noticed a lot of those didn't have any bb in them? Like cyp didn't have any bb in the recipe when it is needed at 20%(just to be safe). A buddy of mine did his without bb and it crashes


----------



## SCBeast (May 14, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Sweet man. I noticed a lot of those didn't have any bb in them? Like cyp didn't have any bb in the recipe when it is needed at 20%(just to be safe). A buddy of mine did his without bb and it crashes


Like I sad hill, just some I've collected, i think heavy iron had the best collection


----------



## SCBeast (May 14, 2012)

Although the BB isn't hard to figure out ..,


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

Yea, just never know what needs bb and what doesn't unless you've done it. Definitely a lot of recipes there. Have you tried most of them?


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2012)

That's what I mean

That's just a copy and paste. Like I said who uses 5%ba anymore.
Just my pet peeve


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> That's what I mean
> 
> That's just a copy and paste. Like I said who uses 5%ba anymore.
> Just my pet peeve



I'm with you. This is why I wanted proven recipes that people have tried. Preferably recipes with the least amount of compounds possible.


----------



## SCBeast (May 14, 2012)

like i said just some ive collected over time....


----------



## SCBeast (May 14, 2012)

And your right those are old ...like 5 years  ago...sorry ill find my most current!


----------

